

Show HN: Share your screen from within Gmail with Screenleap browser extension - ttruong
http://www.screenleap.com/extension/gmail/install

======
s_henry_paulson
Without having to install a client, this is a very awesome system, on par with
adobe connect.

So, the only thing left to see how far this thing goes is to see how you are
going to monetize this?

I see you have plans to offer "Pro" features in the future... so does that
mean limiting the current features?

~~~
ttruong
The basic version of Screenleap will always be free. We will be offering Pro
accounts which include premium features in the coming months.

~~~
Bjoern
SSL seems to be a pro feature.

------
mvikramaditya
Doesn't Google Hangout provide the same feature? Is there any reason for
installing a third party extension for sharing your screen?

~~~
ttruong
The main benefit of Screenleap over a Google Hangout is that the people you
are sharing your screen with don't have to install any software in order to
view your screen. All they need is a web browser.

The average Internet user spends 2.5 hours per day on email and most
Screenleap users send links as their primary means of notifying viewers. We
believe the Gmail browser extension makes it even more convenient to share
your screen because we can auto-populate your emails or chat conversations
with the share link so you don't have to copy-and-paste it yourself.

------
telecuda
We use screen leap 2-3 times per week. Feedback: The "Share Screen" button is
as big as and just below "Compose." I'd like to relocate. I've already clicked
it by accident which is frustrating. Next to More, Search or Settings would be
less intrusive.

~~~
ttruong
Thank you for the feedback. We are actually in the process of moving the
button. It should be changed in the next week or so.

~~~
telecuda
The new location is perfect. Thanks for listening!

------
freehunter
Just FYI, this link points directly to the install of this extension. You will
be prompted to install as soon as the page loads.

Best practices would seem to be linking to an information page, not the direct
download.

~~~
ttruong
Thanks for the feedback. The page serves the dual role of being both the
information and installation page. For Firefox and Safari, it does ask if you
want to install it when you first view the page. We did it to remove an
installation step but I see where you would want learn more about the
extension before deciding whether or not to install it. We'll try to split the
page in two.

------
michaelkscott
I seriously love you guys. One of the most awsome services I've seen on HN.

~~~
ttruong
Thanks! Really appreciate it. We're only just getting started so stay tuned...

------
Myrth
Please test it with proxy settings enabled.

------
jun9
what about the ie folks？

~~~
ttruong
We would love to support IE, but the development time for an IE managed
extension is just too high for us right now. If anyone has expertise in
porting extensions to IE, please get in touch with us!

